# sound deforms in one channel



## ProFTP (Mar 19, 2010)

sound deforms in one channel... In other channel it is audible nothing almost


```
man snd_ich
```
Anything is not present


```
FreeBSD x 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #1: Fri Jun 19 03:10:26 EEST 2009  

cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel ICH5 (82801EB)> at io 0xfc001000, 0xfc002000 irq 17 bufsz 16384  [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
```

My driver snd_ich(4)


I know that there are so many things have altered and rewrote the source code.. http://people.freebsd.org/~ariff/SOUND_4.TXT.html

*How it to correct?*


----------



## Beastie (Mar 19, 2010)

First make sure it's not a physical problem. Turn the TRS a few times, or unplug it and plug it back.

Also, execute `% mixer` and check that *vol* or *pcm* are not panned (e.g. 85:20).


----------



## ProFTP (Mar 19, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Also, execute `% mixer` and check that *vol* or *pcm* are not panned (e.g. 85:20).






```
mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  55:55
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer line1    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer phin     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer phout    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer video    is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic
```



			
				Beastie said:
			
		

> First make sure it's not a physical problem. Turn the TRS a few times, or unplug it and plug it back.



I met a disc that many had the same problem:
http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID15/2602.html#17 (Russian)
http://translate.google.com/transla...forum/vsluhforumID15/2602.html#17&sl=ru&tl=en (English)

in FreeBSD 7.2, this problem is solved so that takes a file snd_hda.ko and snd_hda.ko.symbols with version FreeBSD 7.0

http://freebsd.od.ua/download/snd_hda.ko
http://freebsd.od.ua/download/snd_hda.ko.symbols
http://freebsd.od.ua/download/snd_module_freebsd70.tar.bz2
http://freebsd.od.ua/download/snd_module_freebsd70.tar.bz2

well as to solve my problem?


----------



## ProFTP (Mar 20, 2010)

*# sysctl hw.snd.verbose=4*


```
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=21 b[4096/2048/2] bs[4096/2048/2] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: sndbuf_remalloc(): b=0xc4508400 16384 [4096] NOCHANGE
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=21 b[0/0/0] bs[16384/512/32] limit=1024
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=21 b[4096/2048/2] bs[4096/2048/2] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=21 b[0/0/0] bs[16384/512/32] limit=1024
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=21 b[4096/2048/2] bs[4096/2048/2] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=21 b[0/0/0] bs[16384/512/32] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=21 b[4096/2048/2] bs[4096/2048/2] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: sndbuf_remalloc(): b=0xc4508400 16384 [16384] NOCHANGE
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=21 b[0/0/0] bs[4096/128/32] limit=170
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=21 b[4096/2048/2] bs[4096/2048/2] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: sndbuf_remalloc(): b=0xc4508400 16384 -> 131072 [131072]
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=21 b[0/0/0] bs[131072/4096/32] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=21 b[4096/2048/2] bs[4096/2048/2] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=21 b[0/0/0] bs[131072/4096/32] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=21 b[4096/2048/2] bs[4096/2048/2] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=21 b[0/0/0] bs[131072/4096/32] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=21 b[4096/2048/2] bs[4096/2048/2] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=21 b[0/0/0] bs[131072/4096/32] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=21 b[4096/2048/2] bs[4096/2048/2] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_resizebuf: PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=21 b[0/0/0] bs[131072/4096/32] limit=0
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: chn_start: VCHAN starting! (running) (ready=4096 force=1 i=1 j=0 intrtimeout=21 latency=21ms)
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: pcm0: chn_trigger() pcm0:play:dsp0.p0: calling go=0x00000001 , prev=0xffffffff
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: pcm0: chn_trigger() pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: calling go=0x00000001 , prev=0xffffffff
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: feed_root: (virtual) prepending 1884 bytes (count=1884 l=0 feed=1)
Mar 20 12:36:59 thedj kernel: feed_root: (virtual) prepending 1880 bytes (count=1880 l=0 feed=1)
```


----------

